# Gen 2 Bleeder Plug...



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I'm looking for the coolant bleeder plug on a 2017.....

I'm not finding one like I see at the top passenger end of Gen 1

Wondering if these models no longer have one, or if they moved it somewhere....


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Still on the upper left side of radiator (passenger side)


----------

